# Carbon Fiber Front Lip



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Does anyone know about the carbon fiber Lip deal that was going on?.....Im still interested.....is the offer still on?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Most of the time, you want to post where:

1. There is already a thread about it and there is NO (yeah, I said NO) need to re-post about a thread that is still going on. If you look, people still post there.

2. You don't want to get ass reamed. Because if I'm not the only that is reading this, you may want to plug your butt now.

C'mon man, look up 3 cm's and post in that thread. I'm no genius, but isn't he post whoring?


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

i dont think this one is so much post whoring, as much as he is just an idiot. i mean, come on, the thread about the carbon fiber lip is still active. just post there.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nah, this isn't post whoring. Post whoring is posting a lot of ridiculous and/or useless stuff in an extremely short period of time, i.e. replying to yourself. This, on the otherhand, is a misplaced post that belongs in the thread for the CF lip deal.


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

This would officially be called "post whoring" 

Thanks for playing! Here's what You DIDN'T WIN!


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

AWWW POOR DUDE


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*its ok*

Its alright... I was getting treated like a sucker when I first came on the scene. No hard feelings, I came here because all Nissans and us Sentra boyz gotta stick together. And trust me I am educated in the B13 Sentra platform. Sometimes I do ask questions because maybe there might be a new way of doing things or maybe others have different experiences with different set ups. Bottom line: were all here to help each other. Now with Nissan back in full swing......the new Sentra Spec V (one punch) the new Altima (kidney shot) the new Infinity (body blow) the Maxima (rib shot) and the new Nissan 350 Z (head shot and knock out!) and still the heavy weight champion of the world Nissan! Honda.......Im sorry to say but your days.........................................................are over. ( and if your thinking of getting back.......well were gonna have to take you to Skyline GTR hotel.......


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

you know, really, nissan actually isnt doing very well at well with their new car line up. the spec-v is, from what ive heard many times, a piece of crap, the altima and maxima, those are pretty big sedans, the infiniti, well, its a luxury car, and the skyline theyre supposed to be releasing in america is a total disgrace to the name. the only thing they seem to be on the right track with is the 350z.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Those Big sedans have been taking quite a chunk of the market.
the Maxima is pretty much a BMW without the price tag. the altima is kicking some accord, camry ass. so much so that honda has redesigned the accord to look like a altama in shape, they also uped the engine power to compete!

the Spec V hasn't gotten its credibility it deserves because the high end power surge is not there. quite frankly the v is a mini tourqe monster. the kind of power only found in bigger engines. the torque is there through out the powerband. people just wanted the same attitude the classic has, but this car is a completely different flavor. there are a couple of bugs, like the short gearing, but keep in mind it's a first year car.

i'm sure you know the kind of power the G35 has. for the first time in qiute a while and many many tests, the BMW 3 series has been ousted by a competitor in power, price, and room. and equaled in handeling. the G35 won the comparo test with the BMW 3 series, and Cady CTS in Motor Trends bash.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

man, some of you people are anal! There are like 1300 threads on sentras and you people get pissed off that 2 or 3 happen to to be about the same thing. Christ, Zexel you dont have to ass rape a guy just because he asks something that has already been asked before. Just dont reply if it pisses you off that much. And everybody in here is post whoring.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

simma dan naw....evabuddy just simma dawn...


----------

